# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison sausage recipes?

## SiB

I've just picked up the boned-out meat from the 6-pointer red my stepson shot hunting with me on Boxing Day.

I own an electric mincer - with sausage attachment, and have a gross dislike of the dry so-called sausage offerings I've tasted from our commercial processors.

The ideal sausage in my book is one along the lines of the classic (true) british pork sausage - ie you don't need to put fat in the pan, they're filled with meat/fat not all bread and they come out moist and juicy.

so - who has a decent recipe I could try that will give me something that doesn't cook up and look like dried turds?

I note the chch-based butcher on TM who offers casings etc - looks interesting but with my specific agenda, I'd be interested in knowing if there are any alternative suppliers or products I should use/not use (I'm in Invercargill).

many thanks!
Si

----------


## muzza

google is your friend....

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't make my own but i try to supply some goat or pork with the venison when i have sausages made, otherwise they add beef fat and it can overpower the venison.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Yes SiB the sausages will certainly need some fat in addition as VC says but I wouldn't be tempted to use any deer fat as my one and only experience with that from a nice fat spiker was that it went rancid very quickly.

----------


## SiB

yes I intended to add pork fat - my friendly butcher is happy to provide - I am aware that NZ food regs prohibit butchers from making sausages exactly the way as is done in Europe/Britain. 

Had a great butcher in Balclutha (Greg, was in 'Clutha NZDA who's sadly moved on by the looks of it) who used to offer a fantastic venison/sheep/beef mince - it was very tasty!

The animal was in the best condition I've ever seen on a stag - a heavy b***** to carry out - was frustrating to have to take to home-kill butcher to hang and bone-out for me, but the weather was waay to hot to risk hanging it in my garage.

Yes, Invercargill; Warm weather - they do coincide.

----------


## Spook

Find a kunekune and feed it through the mincer to mix with the veni...better than straight pork fat.

----------


## P38

I use the 1/3rd fatty meat to 2/3rds venison rule.

Just adjust to your liking.

Mutton flaps are ideal for this.

Keep the meat cool during processing.

Make your sausage mix, fry a couple of teaspoon fulls or your sausage mix and taste. adjust the flavours until your happy then stuff the sausage casings.

Leave the sausages in the fridge for 24hrs to allow the flavours to develop then free flow freeze them, smoke them, eat them etc.

My next batch is gong to be spicy spanish sausage made with Goat.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> My next batch is gong to be spicy spanish sausage made with Goat.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That's sounds great !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SiB

> I use the 1/3rd fatty meat to 2/3rds rule


thanks for the advice Pete - I'd just Googled a recipe which said 20% - it didn't feel right - I'll definitely follow your advice.

just waiting for the casings to arrive . . . . . .

----------


## Dougie

I got offered some 'farmed venison' today at the supermarket, hot off the little skillet thingy the lady was cooking on. Tasted like average beef mince overpowered with spices! I'd take those kunekune vs bambi sausages any day  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> thanks for the advice Pete - *I'd just Googled a recipe which said 20%* - it didn't feel right - I'll definitely follow your advice.
> 
> just waiting for the casings to arrive . . . . . .


Sib

You have to experiment a bit to arrive at what *You* like best.

Hence the cooking of samples of the mix before making into sausages.

I was once told make a great tasting meat pattie and you'll have an awesome sausage mix.

Let us know how you get on.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

+1 add a mutton flap or two like p38 said

----------

